# Marijuana Grow house in Myakka City



## 941Seamus (Mar 6, 2008)

http://www.wwsb.com/Global/story.asp?S=7963000
MANATEE COUNTY - Two people are arrested after a marijuana grow house is found in Myakka City.On Monday around 10am, MCSO Special Investigations Division received a tip in reference to a possible marijuana grow house at 26819 67th Avenue East Myakka City.
Members of SID coordinated with uniformed deputies to meet near the location in Myakka City.
Contact was made with two persons at the above address. Inocente Cervantes-Carrasco H/M 12-28-50 and Mayra Rodriguez-Dominguez H/F 12-21-58. A search of the property revealed a large grow operation. The operation was contained within two buildings on the four-acre piece of property.
During the investigation it was determined the occupants of the house were also stealing utilities to run the operation. 
A total of 110 small plants were collected. An additional 42 full grown plants were collected. We also seized approximately forty grow lights and transformers as evidence. The approximate street value of seized contraband is $400,000.00 dollars.
Both suspects were charged with cultivation of marijuana and trafficking in marijuana. Additional charges are pending.


----------



## godtea (Mar 6, 2008)

Stealing Utilities !!!!! ONE CRIME AT A TIME!!!!!
      Basic Law of the Free market
 Bears and Bulls make Money . Pigs get slaughtered


----------

